# Shark Attack Off Sandfiddler Rd In Sandbridge Area of VB



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

News just reported that someone was bitten twice by a shark at Sandbridge. 
Anyone have the 411 on that? Not one of us I hope.
Yall guys be careful out there looking for drum. Sharks may have the same intention. Except looking for drum.....as in drumstick like legs.


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

how bad is it? and what kinda shark i wanna catch it


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

cobia_slaya said:


> how bad is it? and what kinda shark i wanna catch it


Gotta be careful....it might have those same intentions. To Catch You!!!!

Don't know the specifics....other than the location and *at least* a couple bites on the leg(s). The breaking newsflash just popped up on WAVY TV 10.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Just read it too. Funny how there have been no shark sightings all summer long???????? Little island hasn't caught any shark. I was fishing Tuesday night from the beach and caught a 6ft+ sandbar shark right at dusk. Guess I should have called the sandbridge shark hotline


----------



## r3con. (Aug 8, 2010)

Is it wrong that the news reports a shark attack, and rather than rallying around the poor person who was bitten, they all want to know the exact location so they can wet some lines? Haha. All in all, I hope the person is alright.

Tuesday night I was in the surf just south of Buckroe (on Ft. Monroe). Not sure if I am allowed to fish down there, but I brought in a small drum, a couple release flatties, and a 5ft. Sand Shark. Theyve been getting caught all over, Im surprised more people dont get bit.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

you hear it first...
http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_news/ems:-person-bitten-by-shark-in-vb

Hope NJ can shed some light on the details.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Wonder if they were in/near a bait pod moving down the beach.....saw three guys on surfboards at Dam Neck 2 weeks ago thinking it was cool to be in the middle of a big bait ball getting worked over hard...they were lucky that day!


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

I was surfing on a carribbean isle when I was a wee lad, and, nervous about sharks, i asked this old man about toothy critters in the area. He said to me, "Taste de wata." I did as he asked. Then he asked me "Is da wata saltey???" I replied yes, and he said "Den dere is shaks dere."

Point being, no matter where you are in the world, if you're in the ocean, you are at the BOTTOM of the food chain. I've surfed in Hawaii with big Tigers, Oregon with 25 foot Gdubs, and North Carolina with Bulls, SCARED sh*tless the whole time. Oh well. When it's my time its my time, at least I'll die somewhere beautiful.:fishing:

I kinda like it, takes all the pressure off when your own mortality is tangible.


----------



## r3con. (Aug 8, 2010)

PoBenda said:


> I was surfing on a carribbean isle when I was a wee lad, and, nervous about sharks, i asked this old man about toothy critters in the area. He said to me, "Taste de wata." I did as he asked. Then he asked me "Is da wata saltey???" I replied yes, and he said "Den dere is shaks dere."
> 
> Point being, no matter where you are in the world, if you're in the ocean, you are at the BOTTOM of the food chain. I've surfed in Hawaii with big Tigers, Oregon with 25 foot Gdubs, and North Carolina with Bulls, SCARED sh*tless the whole time. Oh well. When it's my time its my time, at least I'll die somewhere beautiful.:fishing:
> 
> I kinda like it, takes all the pressure off when your own mortality is tangible.


Haha good carribean story. I would have got a nice chuckle out of that. I know the feeling being a surfer myself. I was born and raised in San Diego (22 years) before I got my first duty station in Hawaii. Ive surfed, swam, bodyboarded, and scuba dived with all sorts of monsters. Great Whites all over southern Cali and Mexico. Tigers, Maco, and among others in various places. Anyone whos been in Hawaiian waters is surely to have seen a Hammerhead or two. The pucker-factor goes waaaaay up, but for those of us who love the water it just makes the experience that much more exciting. Especially once you realize they dont really care about you for the most part.

Respect the ocean, and the ocean will respect you.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

They are there(untill we kill them all). Lots of bait in the water. More people are bitten by BLUE FISH than sharks ea. yr. Walk in a GANG AREA WITH YOUR $$$$$$$ HANGING OUT. YOU may be safe, or not. Warmer water, less prey, etc. We have many fish moving north. I got into a 40lb+ maco 5-7 mi offshore in 80-81. Things are changing.


----------



## joey ov fishing (Aug 19, 2010)

dude i was out sandbridge yesterday fishing on the pier we pulled up a 6 foot bull shark they are running thick in that size out there right now seen alot yesterday.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*sandbridge*

(sandbridge) good place to go shark fishing(there biteing):fishing:


----------



## ellisgc2000 (Jun 6, 2005)

Well you got to think about it this way if you got people chunkin spot heads all over the bottom, isn't that basically chummin......lol I don't know how far he was from the pier but I know one damn thing If I was a surfer I wouldnt right up next to the pier where bait and dead fish are being strategicly placed trying to catch sharks ands reds.....:fishing:


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

They were in thick last night on Buxton too. I got 2 and the guy beside me got 2, all in the 5-6 foot range. Tons of bait moving through the water and close in. 

I had a run in the afternoon and a couple tourrons were out surfing close to the point. It was a shark, probably the same size as the others we caught. They saw it and took off. HAHA. Guess they had some sense after all.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't wade in muddy water especily near a full moon.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Sharks can smell that bloody bait from miles away.
The media mentioned that this incident occurred in the same area as the DP attacked a while back.

FYI tidbits.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I have a question on identifying the type of shark involved. 

Do certain sharks bite a victim in a specific area...say the lower leg area...versus the waist to thigh area?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Here's a video interview from the victim.

I'm thinking bull shark. Seems it came in once and then came back again for a second chomp.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Thrifty Angler said:


> I have a question on identifying the type of shark involved.
> 
> Do certain sharks bite a victim in a specific area...say the lower leg area...versus the waist to thigh area?


Think it's more about water clarity and orientation. IE a great white will try and take down a surfer from below, like they hit seals. That bite could be anywhere. A bull may hit legs more simply because they're more often in the same shallow waters as swimmers.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Thrifty Angler said:


> I have a question on identifying the type of shark involved.
> 
> Do certain sharks bite a victim in a specific area...say the lower leg area...versus the waist to thigh area?


I think they go by size and shape of the bite. A shark will bite where it can, hand/foot, etc. With the weather we have had offshore, it drives in fish. Sharks eat fish. With fish moving down and out of the bay there will be a stack up. The sharks "know" this. I really don't think a few thousand spot heads in the water at any one time is the driving factor in more sharks being here now.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

If a few thousand spot heads won't bring the sharks in.... maybe chumming is a waste of time?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Here's a video interview from the victim.
> 
> I'm thinking bull shark. Seems it came in once and then came back again for a second chomp.


Yep that sounds like the Bull Shark MO.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

jb1edlover said:


> If a few thousand spot heads won't bring the sharks in.... maybe chumming is a waste of time?


off the beach?.. NIMHO. Pier, maybe. Boat, yes..


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

yall really aint got a clue, small spinner{sandbarshark} or a small black tip,boy wouldnt be walking for a while if it was a bull,been fishing the beaches for twenty years still aint seen a bull,they are still around but not in significant numbers in the shallows,of va waters.they caught a 83 inch citation off sandbridge yesterday,guessing it was a sandtiger,lots of em around.couldnt get a confromation over the phone on what species,dosnt amaze me the least bit.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Ian said:


> yall really aint got a clue, small spinner{sandbarshark} or a small black tip,boy wouldnt be walking for a while if it was a bull,been fishing the beaches for twenty years still aint seen a bull,they are still around but not in significant numbers in the shallows,of va waters.they caught a 83 inch citation off sandbridge yesterday,guessing it was a sandtiger,lots of em around.couldnt get a confromation over the phone on what species,dosnt amaze me the least bit.


Hmmmm I'm not quite sure who doesn't have a clue here. The fatal shark attack that occurred on Sept. 2, 2001 literally a stones' throw away from this latest attack was said to be a massive bull between 9-11'. I do hate to say this but based on the location and time of year of these two attacks it is hard to deny the LIP isn't playing a role here IMHO. The current there runs S to N so in effect the cleaning station on the LIP and the angler's offerings are putting out a chum slick that must stick out like a sore thumb to the noses of the toothy critters.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

i doubt it was a bull, ive caught sharks (sand bars, spinners, black tips, duskys) all summer long and havn't once seen a bull off sandbridge. the news people talked to some fisheries person that said either a sand bar or a black tip, but i didn't think they were that aggresive. however we have seen sand tigers show up the past few weeks, which ive never caught off the beach here untill two weeks ago, if i had to put money on it, maybe a sand tiger?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Scientist guy on tv said black tip or spinner, 3-3.5Ft long like most of the catches from the beach....feeding on bait and surfer was in the way!


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

Dixie719 said:


> Scientist guy on tv said black tip or spinner, 3-3.5Ft long like most of the catches from the beach....feeding on bait and surfer was in the way!


Maybe it was one of the sharks that was caught and released and it remembered seeing the fisherman's legs. When he saw the surfer's leg he couldn't resist the urge for REVENGE! :fishing:


----------

